# Billing for phlebotomy tx



## smalldetails (May 21, 2014)

A patient is referred to my facility for tx of polycythemia via phlebotomy.
How do you bill for this treatment when the patient has not been seen
by any of our physicians?? Any input would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## bnjweinmann@frontier.com (May 21, 2014)

*Phlebotomy*

CPT 99195 is for therapeutic purposes.  The referring provider would also be the one you would want to get the order from.


----------



## smalldetails (May 22, 2014)

Thank you Weinmann@ohsu. This is a big help.
I smiled when I say ohsu. I grew up just outside of PDX.
Thanks again.


----------

